# stocking a 5gal paludarium



## verulin (Sep 14, 2010)

I just set up a small 5 gallon paludarium. There's a single guppy in there because I don't have anywhere else to put him(he bullied the other guppies to death, and I don't want him anywhere near my neons)



















as you can see the tank's only half full + wood, so there's only about 2 gals of swimming space. What can I fit in there besides a betta? I was thinking of shrimp but I'm worried that they'll climb up the wood and pothos and out of the tank.

These are some fauna that I'm considering
Endler's
Guppies
Cherry shrimps
African dwarf frogs


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It doesn't look like they'd make it out of the tank to me. A female guppy?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Shrimp breath out of gills so i would be surprised if they climbed out of the water. I LOVE SRHIMP btw they have awsome personalities


----------



## Bill Pape (Oct 1, 2010)

A betta or small gourami or paradise fish. They live in puddles in the wild. What about a khuli loach? zebra danios and tetras are too fast for the guppy and would be fine.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Some would say 2 gallons it's too small for just about anything others seem to have some success with little tanks like this. You have to be real careful with the water quality because small tanks are not forgiving. I'd add java moss, marimo balls or some plant to help keep the water stable. What filter and heater are you using?

IMO it's too small for a betta or paradise fish. A betta would survive, at least for a while, but it doesn't give it much space. In the wild bettas can survive in small amounts of water during the dry season but that is only for a very short time.

Shrimp are sensitive to poor water quatity so a 10 gallon is usually recomended but as far as space goes the tank is big enough. Cherry shrimp won't crawl out, they some times jump out of a tank but with the tank not being full I think the risk is small.

Prehaps a couple male guppies or endlers, you don't want females breeding unless you have a place for the young, plus they get bigger.

One or two African dwarf frogs could work but the tank must be covered for that.

Malaysian trumpet snails or red ramshorns might be added for interest.


----------



## marcelomelloramos (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi, I a brazilian creator guppy


----------

